# When does a filly become a mare?



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

In my mind, 2 years old is the "switch" for me. Around my area 2 years old & over that have never had a foal are called maiden mares


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

2 years old for me. "Filly" just doesn't seem to fit anymore once she is 15hh+ and is having regular heat cycles. Though I sometimes call her "filly" out of endearment. But if I had to list her for sale, I would call her a mare.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Technically 4 for both genders.

I personally use it for a horse that looks like a baby, it's more of a mental thing I think. Or it may pop out as either/or for say a mature 2 year old, but when I think "filly" or "colt" I think fuzzy little baby  Moreso filly because I find people tend to use colt for older but not yet gelded..colts lol.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

^^I also believe 4 years is technically the turning point to mare.

It's a filly/colt until 4 yrs - then it's mare/stallion; if the colt is gelded then he's referred to as a gelding from that point on. Under 4 yrs they can also be referred to as yearlings or sometimes long yearling (meaning almost 2 yrs old).


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i call a colt a male up to age two ish. then its a stud,stud colt ( up to about age 4)or stallion or gelding. I will call a female a filly up to age 2. Then she is a mare as they can be popping out babies at 2.


----------

